# Citizenship in Latin America



## Matthias Max

Hi All,

Is anyone aware of any legal paper residencies in Latin America that do not require many days of physical presence in the country that lead to citizenship after a few years?

I have read about a few (for example Colombia via property investment) but does anyone know based on their own recent experience (where you have actually been granted citizenship) ?

I am a UK & EU citizen with passable Spanish knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanet

Hi Matthias, I have done a lot of research on this point recently...and there are no "citizenship by investment" visas in LatAm available. There are a number of them in the Caribbean starting around 100k USD. Though in addition to the one you mention in Columbia there is one for Ecuador which is an investment/temporary resident visa. It is for 2 years to do business/make an investment in the country (thru a CD deposit or buy a property). Without a stay requirement and it is multi-entry. However to get citizenship (after that initial period) looks like you need to become a permanent resident for a few years before applicable for citizenship.


----------

